# Transaction has been rolled back



## limes (26. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

Ich schreibe mit 

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]em.getTransaction().begin();
em.persist(ereig);
em.getTransaction().commit();[/HIGHLIGHT]
in eine SQL - Datenbank, wobei ereig ein Konstruktor mit gesetzten Attributen ist.
Das komische ist, dass es für andere Tabellen in der Datenbank funktioniert, nur für
eine geht es nicht, der Error lautet:



> The transaction has been rolled back.  See the nested exceptions for details on the errors that occurred.


Kann bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke!


----------



## Ebenius (26. Feb 2009)

Dann gib doch mal den StackTrace aus und dann können wir tun wie oben geheißen: 





> See the nested exceptions for details on the errors that occurred.



Ebenius


----------



## abollm (26. Feb 2009)

Zusätzlich zum Stack-Trace kannst du vielleicht noch verraten, welches RDBMS du verwendest.


----------



## Ebenius (26. Feb 2009)

abollm hat gesagt.:


> Zusätzlich zum Stack-Trace kannst du vielleicht noch verraten, welches RDBMS du verwendest.


Das wird doch hoffentlich aus dem StackTrace zu lesen sein. Oder?

Ebenius


----------



## abollm (26. Feb 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Das wird doch hoffentlich aus dem StackTrace zu lesen sein. Oder?
> 
> Ebenius



Grundsätzlich vermute ich mal: ja.
Aber mitunter sind die Stack-Traces nicht immer sofort aussagefähig genug.

Außerdem können nähere Infromationen über die besagte Tabelle (Datentypen aller Spalten) nicht schaden, denn es funktioniert ja angeblich bei "allen anderen Tabellen".


----------

